# Ice Cream Bread



## MrsLMB (Jun 28, 2013)

I just saw this for the very first time a couple minutes ago.  Have any of you ever made this?  If so, was it good?  Is it worth making?  Favorite flavors?

Ice Cream Bread

2 cups of your favorite ice cream, softened
1 and 1/2 cups of self rising flour

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour an 8×4 inch loaf pan. Mix the ice cream and flour together in a bowl just until combined. Smooth it out so it looks even. Bake for 45 minutes or until toothpick inserted comes out clean. Cool for a while and then serve.

Chunky Monkey Ice Cream Bread (2 loaves or 1 large loaf)

2 pints Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey, softened or melted
3 cups self-rising flour
1 very ripe banana, chopped
1 chocolate bar, chopped
Handful of walnuts, chopped

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour bread pan, or line with parchment paper. Mix melted ice cream and flour until well combined. Add chocolate, banana and nuts. Pour into prepared bread pan. Bake for 45 minutes per loaf or 60-90 minutes for a larger double loaf. If the top starts to brown too much, cover it with aluminum foil and continue to bake. The bread is done when a skewer inserted into the middle comes out clean.


----------



## chopper (Jun 28, 2013)

That looks as if someone is doing some wonderful kitchen experiments.  I think it would be worth trying it once.  What could you lose, except for 2 cups of ice cream?  I may have to give it a try just for fun.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 29, 2013)

That is very different, but I could imagine it tasting nice, anything that has icecream in it has to be nice


----------



## menumaker (Jul 1, 2013)

No, I haven't tried this but 'brown bread ice cream' is gorgeous and worth making.


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks like the makings of a speedy cobbler too.


----------

